# Sum of UK Ranks



## kinch2002 (Jan 3, 2011)

I had a load of time on my hands last night, so I thought I'd see what happened if I did a WCA-style list of sum of single and average ranks, but just with the UK, and with National rankings rather than World ones.
I did it all by hand, so I may have missed out 1 or 2 people who should be there. It's 22 people because that's when I got bored and ran out of people who might threaten the top 20.

Disclaimer: This is for interest only - it's not meant to be a list of who's a better cuber than who etc. Just here simply for your perusal and enjoyment.

I'm not entirely sure how google docs works, so if you can edit it then obviously please don't! I might also update it in the future sometime.

https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc...2andtZlZLb2FqVkRsMlE&hl=en_GB&authkey=CKrkuCg


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 3, 2011)

You just made Joey jizzed his pants.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jan 3, 2011)

I think im doing ok considering ive only been to 2 comps and the last one was about 10 months ago


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 3, 2011)

Meh, sub 100 for sum of avgs I think 

Yep, I forgot to scroll down


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 3, 2011)

I need to compete in 7x7x7.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 3, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> Meh, sub 100 for sum of avgs I think


 Get your magics and you'll be sub 50 soon


----------



## joey (Jan 3, 2011)

Hehe 
I don't even have an average for mega XD


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 3, 2011)

joey said:


> Hehe
> I don't even have an average for mega XD


 
At least your single is faster than 9:53.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 3, 2011)

I need to actually compete in some more events


----------



## Toad (Jan 3, 2011)

Pretty surprised to actually be there lol. I need to compete in more stuff...


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 24, 2011)

Done a post-Helsinki update. Changes at the top in both lists 

https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc...lZLb2FqVkRsMlE&hl=en_GB&authkey=CKrkuCg#gid=0


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 24, 2011)

XD

Stupid magics....


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 24, 2011)

I shall enjoy my time at the top while it lasts... i.e. until you get to a comp


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 24, 2011)

FOURTH WINNER. 

I totally know this is because I compete in things and not because I'm fast  OH and a flukey 10.61. Quite impressed with my 4/5/7 result though. Goodness me.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 24, 2011)

Lol I'm almost sub Breandan o.o


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jan 24, 2011)

im just about hanging in there...


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 5, 2011)

Update is done following French Open, NEMO and Harvard comps
https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc...2andtZlZLb2FqVkRsMlE&hl=en_GB&authkey=CKrkuCg

In case you missed anything, here are the UK records that were set:

Robert Yau - 3x3x3 Single 7.28, 3x3x3 Average 9.32, 5x5x5 Single 1:15.65, 5x5x5 Average 1:20.79, 3x3x3 OH Average 19.80, Megaminx Single 1:05.91, Megaminx Average 1:18.20, 6x6x6 Single 3:02.22, 6x6x6 Average 3:04.60

Daniel Sheppard - 3x3x3 Fewest Moves 27, Feet Single 1:13.69, Feet Average 1:17.84

Breandan Vallance - 4x4x4 Single 38.47, 4x4x4 Average 43.69

Tristan Penson - Magic Average 1.23


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 19, 2012)

Had a random brainwave that this would be easy to do with a bit of help from Excel, so I updated it
Sum of UK ranks


----------



## leonparfitt (Jul 19, 2012)

wow im surprised im 13th for single ! but 12th for average? WTF but i think know i can do better


----------



## Mollerz (Jul 19, 2012)

7th for single, 13th for average. Didn't really expect to be that high but I definitely knew my single would be higher than average.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 19, 2012)

should've removed magics


----------



## Stefan (Jul 19, 2012)

Pretty happy about third place. Always liked the kid.


----------



## Escher (Jul 19, 2012)

Rowy/Charlietwin <3


----------



## cubernya (Jul 19, 2012)

I just went into excel and made the sums automatic (not sure how to extract just a certain block of text using excel, or if it's even possible). Removed the magics, then resorted by total sum, then by 3x3 rank. There's 1 tie, which is the odd part...they're tied at 110 for 3x3 and have never competed in anything else 

After I do this with averages I'll upload it to google docs.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 19, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> I just went into excel and made the sums automatic (not sure how to extract just a certain block of text using excel, or if it's even possible). Removed the magics, then resorted by total sum, then by 3x3 rank. There's 1 tie, which is the odd part...they're tied at 110 for 3x3 and have never competed in anything else
> 
> After I do this with averages I'll upload it to google docs.



I obviously have the original excel with all the lookups and sums left in, so it would have been easy for me to do. Meh


----------



## cubernya (Jul 20, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> I obviously have the original excel with all the lookups and sums left in, so it would have been easy for me to do. Meh



Heh, can't believe I didn't think of that...why doesn't google docs keep it like that (or is it just because I couldn't remove magics)?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 20, 2012)

Heh, didn't expect to be 3rd.



Stefan said:


> And he has stayed that way, doing weird stuff like computer 5x4x2 or so.



(45.08), 35.02, (23.47), 35.77, 25.02 = 31.94



Kirjava said:


> and they called it puppy loooooove~



lolu


----------

